# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  वज़न घटाने की आवश्*यकता क्यों :

## Krishna

शारीरिक और मानसिक सुख के लिए एक स्वस्थ शरीर के वजन को पाना और उसका रख रखाव करना अत्यंत आवश्यक है। आपका वजनदार होना या आपका मोटापा सीधे तौर पर अनेक जीवनशैली संबंधी बीमारियों से जुडा हुआ होता है।

----------


## Krishna

बढ़ता वजन ना सिर्फ आपके लुक को खराब करता है बल्कि इससे कई गंभीर समस्याएं पैदा हो जाती हैं। खान पान में असावधानी बरतने और बिगड़ी हुई लाइफस्टाइल के कारण वजन बढ़ने की समस्या होती है। जानें वजन बढ़ने से किस तरह की बीमारियों का खतरा होता है।

----------


## Krishna

*मधुमेह*कमर के आसपास का मोटापा शरीर में बनने वाले इन्सुलिन को निष्क्रिय कर देता है जिससे रक्त में शुगर का संतुलन गड़बड़ा जाता है और जिससे व्यक्ति टाइप टू डायबिटिज का शिकार हो जाता है। मोटापे का मधुमेह के साथ गहरा नाता है। इसे घटा कर मधुमेह की स्थिति में वांछित लाभ पाया जा सकता है।

----------


## Krishna

..............................

----------


## Krishna

*हृदय संबंधी समस्या और उच्च रक्तचाप*आपके शरीर का वज़न जितना अधिक होगा, उतना ही आपके हदय के लिए हानिकारक होगा। शरीर का अतिरिक्त वजन रक्तचाप को बढाता है, और रक्त की चर्बी (कोलेस्ट्रोल और ट्राइग्लिसराइड) को भी बढाता है। मोटे लोगो के लिए ऐन्जाइन (कण्ठ-शूल) एक खतरा है, जहां पर हृदय की ओर ऑक्सीजन की आपूर्ति घटने के कारण छाती में दर्द उत्पन्न होता है। अचानक बिना किसी लक्षण के दौरे के कारण मौत और विकलांगता का ख़तरा बढ जाता है। जिन लोगों के कूल्हों की अपेक्षाकृत पेट में चर्बी जमा होती है, उन लोगों को अधिक खतरा रहता है।

----------


## Krishna

*कैंसर*कुछ निश्चित प्रकार के कैंसर मोटे लोगों में बेहद सामान्य है। मोटी महिलाएं सबसे अधिक ब्रेस्ट कैंसर, गर्भाशय कैंसर, अंडाशय कैंसर, गर्भाशय ग्रीवा (सर्विक्स) कैंसर, पित्ताशय (गॉलब्लेडर), मलाशय (कोलन) कैंसर से पीडित होती हैं। मोटे पुरूषों में रेक्टम, मलाशय, प्रोस्ट्रेट कैंसर का खतरा अधिक रहता है। वे महिलाएं जो कि मेनोपॉज की ओर बढ़ रही हैं या उसका अनुभव कर रही हैं और उन्होंने अतिरिक्त किलो वज़न बढा लिया हो, ऐसी महिलाएं ब्रेस्ट कैंसर के अत्यधिक खतरे में रहती हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*गठिया का रोग (आर्थ्राइटस)*ऑस्टिओ आर्थ्राइटस, घुटने, पीठ और कुल्हों पर असर डालने वाला एक जोडों का विकार है जो मोटे लोगों में सामान्य रूप से पाया जाता है। शरीर का अतिरिक्त वजन जोडों के लिए तनाव देनेवाला हो सकता है, खासकर घुटनों के जोड़ के लिए जिसे ठीक नहीं किया जा सकता है। मोटे लोग किसी भी व्यायाम को करने को टालना शुरू कर देते है, क्योंकि जोडो का दर्द बेहद कष्टकारक बन जाता है, इसीलिए अतिरिक्त वजन को शुरूआत से ही नियंत्रण में रखना चाहिए।

----------


## Krishna

*अब्स्ट्रक्टिव स्लीप ऐप्नीया  (ओ-एस-ए)*मोटापा से पीड़ित होने से एक बेहद गंभीर स्थिति उत्पन्न हो सकती है, जिसे अब्स्ट्रक्टिव स्लीप ऐप्नीअ (ओ-एस-ए)  कहा जाता है। यह नींद से संबंधित सांस लेने का  विकार है, जिसमें व्यक्ति नींद के दौरान अनेको बार सांस लेना बन्द कर देता है। ज़ोर ज़ोर से खर्राटे लेने के अलावा, सांस एक लंबे समय के लिए बन्द हो सकती है, जो कि जानलेवा भी साबित हो सकती है। जिसके कारण ह्रदय का दौरा और अचानक मृत्यु का खतरा अधिक रहता है।

*श्वास प्रश्वास संबंधी समस्याएं*जो लोग अत्यधिक मोटे हैं, उनमें अक्सर यह देखा गया है कि उन्हें सांस लेने में तक़लीफ़ होती है क्योंकि श्वास प्रश्वास तंत्र कुशलता से अपना कार्य संपन्न करने में सक्षम नहीं रहते । मोटे लोगों में अस्थमा से पीड़ित होने का खतरा भी अधिक रहता है।

----------


## Krishna

*लैंगिक समस्याएं*मोटे पुरषों में, खासकर जिनके पेट में मोटापा है, टेस्टास्टरोन (वृषणि) का स्तर बेहद कम पाया जाता है, जो कि एक संतुष्ट सेक्स लाइफ़ न होने के अलावा इरेक्टल डिस्फंगक्शन (उत्थानक्षम दुष्क्रिया) का कारण बन सकता है।
*मनोवैज्ञानिक असर*जो लोग अधिक वज़न के हैं या मोटे हैं, उनमें आम तौर पर आत्म सम्मान की कमी पाई जाती है, और जीवन के प्रति उनका निराशावादी रवैया रहता है। वे खुद के प्रति काफ़ी सचेत हो जाते हैं, जिसका असर यह होता है कि वे समाज से कट जाते हैं और उनके वैयक्तिक संबंधों पर भी असर पडता है। मोटे लोग अपने भय से उबरने के लिए अन्य रास्तों पर भरोसा करना शुरू कर देते हैं, जैसे कि अधिक खाना और शॉपिंग करना । वज़न का घटने से इन मोटे लोगों को इस समस्या का हल ढूंढने में मदद होगी और सुकून पाने के लिए किसी दूसरी वस्तु पर उनकी निर्भरता पर भी रोक लगेगी।

----------

